# How to stop oracle database to autostart at startup?



## Flash (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there any way to stop oracle to start the database automatically on PC boot-up?

I installed it for school, and I don't want the database to always running. I want for it to be running only when I need it and I go in start - Program Files to start the database myself

I could not find anything under msconfig - startup / services (OracleServiceXE apparently needs to be running under services, otherwise the database won't work at all, even if I manually try to start it from start).

Thanks


----------



## LGV (Jan 18, 2011)

Oracle recommends that you configure your system to automatically start Oracle Database when the system starts up, and to automatically shut it down when the system shuts down. Automating database startup and shutdown guards against incorrect database shutdown.

To automate database startup and shutdown, use the dbstart and dbshut scripts, which are located in the $ORACLE_HOME/bin directory. The scripts refer to the same entries in the oratab file, which are applied on the same set of databases. You cannot, for example, have the dbstart script automatically start sid1, sid2, and sid3, and have the dbshut script shut down only sid1. However, you can specify that the dbshut script shuts down a set of databases while the dbstart script is not used at all. To do this, include a dbshut entry in the system shutdown file, but do not include the dbstart entry from the system startup files.

look 2.1   http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B19306_01/server.102/b15658/strt_stp.htm

the progam is on the list?

thets may help you; http://it.toolbox.com/wiki/index.ph..._Click_(Windows_Script)#LANGUAGE_AND_PLATFORM


----------

